# Should I purchase this bike? 1962 Schwinn Typhoon?



## Randolph (Feb 24, 2010)

This bike is being offered for $75. I think it is a typhoon. The guy says it is a 1962 Schwinn. Original paint is thin and wearing out. Not rusty. The only dents are in the fenders. Front tire is blown because it has the original tires. Is this worth it? Thanks!


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 24, 2010)

i sold mine for that much so it is at least worth that and it seems to be in great shape. I'd say 75 is fair.


----------



## drabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Loos like the chainguard says 'American'.


----------



## drabe (Feb 24, 2010)

drabe said:


> Loos like the chainguard says 'American'.




'Loos' like! 
Should be 'looks' like, what happened to the edit button!


----------



## Randolph (Feb 24, 2010)

Is that good or bad that it's American and not Typhoon? Worth $75?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 24, 2010)

That's still a decent deal. The new for 62 Typhoons had a twin straight bar frame, which makes them slightly more collectable. But the American series was cool too.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Feb 24, 2010)

I think its a good price.  You won't make make a ton of money if you decide to sell it, but you won't  lose anything if you can afford it go for it.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 24, 2010)

Those are great riders,worth every penny. They were 100% American made,where some lesser and higher price models had foreign made pedals and hubs. I think it's cool to have such a thing nowadays.

Pat


----------



## middleman (Feb 24, 2010)

I had to register to see your pics, so you gave me a good excuse to sign up!  That's a fine old American, well worth $75. Besides original paint, it looks like it has most of it's original parts, right down to the American made pedals with the "roly-poly"  blocks (seat is maybe a  Schwinn lightweight "bedspring" version, but what the heck, it matches and it's softer).   Other models in those years used  "Schwinn Approved" pedals made by Union, a German Company.  Lot's of Americans of that era had the Bendix "Automatic"  2-speed hubs since the British Stumey-Archer 3-speed was not available on Americans. Yeah, those '62 Typhoons have the special straight-bar frame, but it really doesn't make them much more collectible than any of the other boy's cantlever-frame Schwinn middleweights.  I'd buy all I could find in that condition at that price!


----------



## floridasfavson (Feb 25, 2010)

I purchased a Schwinn American pretty much identical to yours for $75. The bike I purchased came with a Bendix 2 speed automatic. The hub alone was worth the price for me. I ended up parting it out to rebuild a  Schwinn Skipper.


----------



## Randolph (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies! I figured I would buy this bike because it is old school, collectible, and quality built. Guy said it has the original tires on it so it couldn't of been used to much. The front tires is blown. I am going to pick this bike up today. I should just replace the tires and tubes right? What kind of tires should I get? What kind of maintenance should I get done while I bring it to the shop? I'm thinking of restoring this bike. I'll take pictures for you guys first. I want it to look pretty neat. Should I strive to keep as many original parts as possible? I'm looking for advice! I'm a college student so money is tight and I will do as much as I can by myself. But right off the bat what needs to be done to it? Thanks for your time! I appreciate it.


----------



## OldRider (Feb 25, 2010)

Its yours to do with as you wish but for my money I would lube it, grease it, polish it up and ride it. Its been said here many times b4 and I'll say it again......A bike is only new once. I would leave it as original as possible, those dings and dents just make it that much more lovable!


----------



## Randolph (Feb 25, 2010)

Do you recommend that I do the lubing, greasing, and polishing? I mean, do I need any special tools? What sort of products should I buy. And the tires. What kind of tires?


----------



## Mybluevw (Feb 25, 2010)

You can do it all your self if you have a few hand tools. The tires are schwinn specific to fit the S7 rims but are readily available. If you polish the paint be careful with the screening on the changhuard and other areas. It comes off pretty easily.
Here is a link to some tires they are a little bigger than the stockers and fill up the fenders nicely.
http://www.niagaracycle.com/product_info.php?cPath=131_166&products_id=12255


----------



## OldRider (Feb 25, 2010)

Randolph, this link I'll post here will guide you through any repairs and maintenance issues you will come across. I use this site a lot if I don't know what I'm doing.....which happens to be most of the time
http://jimlangley.net/sitemap303.html


----------



## Randolph (Feb 26, 2010)

I bought the bike! Woo. Ok. So, it was a bit more rusty than I thought. I disassembled everything so I could so maintenance. Though, the bolt that holds the handle bars on and connects to the bottom broke. It was so rusted that the bolt itself broke midway. So the top came off but the bottom is stuck on. Maybe I'm mistake and they don't connect. Either way the bottom flat head screw that holds the front fender to the neck is stuck on. So I have to figure that out. I am going to rebuild the automatic "hub"? and everything else. I found the diagram online. I basically have a lot of steel wool rubbing to do and whatnot. I want to show you the pictures of it when it's done. I bought a new chain, tires and tubes. It's just time to spice things up a bit. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Randolph (Feb 26, 2010)

Ya the hub is pretty neat. The grease in there is very hold and clumped up. There are a few free moving ball bearings(balls are not connected). There are like big BB's. Though, a couple of them seem out of shape. I assume this is bad and they need to be replaced? Everything else looks good. I will soak them in WD-40 overnight. This will all take place during spring break because I am busy right now. Will update.


----------

